

Amazon Lockers? We Had That Idea First - fudged71
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/08/07/bufferbox-amazon-lockers-we-had-that-idea-first/

======
ProblemFactory
Lockers for packages is certainly not a novel idea: various postal services
and companies have been running similar schemes for a while:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packstation#Similar_systems>

~~~
thespons
Amazon has also had them in the UK, since at least September 2011
([http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/41989/amazon-locker-
invades-...](http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/41989/amazon-locker-invades-uk-
shopping-centre)) which is almost a year now.

I moved to the UK from the US last December and thought it was a cool idea
when I first saw one. Definitely makes sense in a city - more so than suburbs.

------
AznHisoka
It's not an original idea. I even had it 10 years ago, as I'm sure many others
did.

